# manufacturer that does two-tone color for hoodys?



## iitzdavis (Sep 3, 2012)

From experiences, do anyone here know any good manufacturers in California? Specifically North, but anything helps. I'm trying to find a manufacturers that does two-tone color for hoodys.

Thanks, for the help in advance.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

iitzdavis said:


> From experiences, do anyone here know any good manufacturers in California? Specifically North, but anything helps. I'm trying to find a manufacturers that does two-tone color for hoodys.
> 
> Thanks, for the help in advance.


Are you looking for a "manufacturer" to custom make fabric into a blank hoodie style that you draw up the specs for in high volume or are you just looking for a company that will sell you blank two-tone hoodies wholesale?


----------



## iitzdavis (Sep 3, 2012)

Rodney said:


> Are you looking for a "manufacturer" to custom make fabric into a blank hoodie style that you draw up the specs for in high volume or are you just looking for a company that will sell you blank two-tone hoodies wholesale?



Mainly a company that will sell me a blank two-tone hoodie, but if you have a manufacturer that'll help too !


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

iitzdavis said:


> Mainly a company that will sell me a blank two-tone hoodie, but if you have a manufacturer that'll help too !


Gilden make them now - about 5 colour combos

Richie


----------



## Promsol (Jan 7, 2013)

Try Sport Tek or Badger brands.


----------

